# Safe adhesive?



## SilentRiver (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi everybody! So I've recently begun experimenting with making my own cage accessories, and I'm having a total blast seeing what I can come up with! I'm wondering though if it's safe to use small amounts of super glue on toys and cage stuff, or if it's dangerous for my ratties? I of course don't want to use ANYTHING that has any potential to hurt them, but it would help a lot with some of the ideas I have... Thanks!


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

I just use anything that say it is non toxic, baby safe or pet safe. There are heaps of glues out there - I was surprised when i went to one of our major big hardware stores. Also I guess superglue cant be too bad as it is recommended to use for closing wounds or incisions. (I read this in the "Rat Health Care Booklet")


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

Super Glue or Elmers glue will work. I asked my vet about glues for the same reason.  One is just faster than the other. Just use them in small amounts. 

Why type of toys and such are you going to make? Could you please post pictures of them after you've made them? I'm always looking for new ideas of things to make for my rats.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Yep, Elmer's glue (or other white glues) are totally safe! Step into a preschool and you will be surprised how many 4-year-olds you see eating it... Most craft stuff you get that's labelled to be for kids is also safe for pets, because in both instances you can assume that they'll eat some of it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SilentRiver (Feb 2, 2013)

Great, thanks everybody!! Don't worry Kaliloca, I will definitely post pics when I'm done!


----------

